# Is there a simple way to re-color this cloth seat?



## frankabr. (Sep 11, 2011)

This is off of a war era CWC.  It's made of cloth, but appears to have originally had paint over the cloth.    The cloth is in decent shape.

 Can I repaint it?   Can I use spraypaint? 


Thanks, F.A.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 5, 2011)

cool thanks for the tip


----------



## chitown (Oct 6, 2011)

Any fabric store should have some fabric specific paint. You can brush it on or us a sprayer. Regular spray paint will tend to crack. Fabric paint is a little more flexible.


----------

